# [Utility] Busybox



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is a busybox binary built for Android off of the latest source. I used the .config-full from the CyanogenMod source tree as a base. If people wish to use this in their ROMs, feel free to do so. Here is what you'll want for your updater-script then.

Download


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

First


----------

